# Enemies and Playmates Free!



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Enemies and Playmates is now a free download for Kindle! After climbing to the #1 spot on the top 100 free ebook downloads, it now sits at #7. Thanks to all who have downloaded this one and helped to put it in the top #10!


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Sounds intriguing. I've downloaded a sample 

Sandy


----------



## Leslie_Ann (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Darcia!

Love that cover!  Your story sounds interesting, I'll go take a looksee.

Best of luck with it!
Leslie


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you both!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Darcia --

Just a quick refresher of the rules, since you have a new book out. Know you know them, just like to have a copy in each book thread!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Be sure to read the fine print below!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the message, Betsy & Ann. Feel free to slap me upside the head anytime I get out of line! I'm one of those trial-and-error, toss the directions kind of people. But I will do my best not to be obnoxious here.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Thought I'd share a short excerpt from Enemies and Playmates. This is early in the book, when Lauren, who is reserved, shy, and from an abusive family, first meets Jesse, who is the P.I. with a rebellious streak.

_She turned away from the dance floor and surveyed the crowd. She spotted him instantly. He was leaning casually against a pole, his black leather jacket the only rigid part of him. He was tall and muscular and unbelievably sexy. And he was staring right at her.

Lauren quickly looked away. Her breath caught in her throat and heat rose to her cheeks. She tried to concentrate on the music but, even with her back to him, she felt his eyes burning into her. He was by far the sexiest man she'd ever seen. Why had he been staring? Was he still? Why did she want that answer to be yes?

She turned her head a bit and easily caught a glimpse. He was still by the pole, still staring. His face was without expression, his stance casual. He made no move toward her, yet she was overpowered by his presence._


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

I've just listed my romantic suspense novel _Enemies and Playmates_ as a free download on both Smashwords and Scribd! I tried to switch the price on Kindle but the program tells me I need to make the price at least 99 cents.  I will try to get that worked out. In the meantime, you can download the PDF for Kindle free for a limited time in the following places:

http://www.scribd.com/darciah
https://www.smashwords.com/profile/view/DarciaHelle


----------



## Maria Savva (Sep 14, 2010)

I absolutely loved this book, kept me hooked from the start.  I found that I could relate to Lauren, a very believable character.  A great thriller/romance, lots of unexpected twists and turns.  I highly recommend this book!


----------



## stacyjuba (Jul 12, 2010)

I highly recommend this book as well. Romance readers will enjoy it, and it also has a lot of complex family drama. I'm glad to see that is has been so popular among Kindle readers.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I just finished it a few hours ago. Lots of good stuff going on in here. It's a cat-and-mouse game done well.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you all! I'm thrilled that you enjoyed it!


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I'll let you know when I've got the review up, babe. I'm busy with this Nestor Maronski, book reviewer from Hell, business.


----------



## MarkPaulJacobs (Jan 21, 2011)

That cover is smokin hot, Darcia. Good luck!


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks, Mark! I thought so, too. I kinda want to be that couple.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah, I'd dig being part of them, too. Definitely.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

This is on my TBR list. I love the cover and the title. Draws you in right away.


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I am overdue to write my review. It's one of those books that I don't really want to write up 'cause it's such a fun read. Not a lot to criticize. LOVED the dad, from the second he stepped onto the page. So clearly drawn.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank you, all! 

Susan, you aren't supposed to _love_ the dad. But, yeah, I had fun with him. Is that twisted or what?


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I loved hating him, Darcia. That's different from loving him. I bet he was a LOT of fun to write. One of these days, you'll prod me into writing someone so deliciously bad.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Susan, I know you have it in you!    There is something immensely satisfying about writing a murder scene or any scene from a bad guy's perspective. Works out all that suppressed irritation with life's nuisances!


----------



## Stephen Goldin (Mar 6, 2010)

Just speaking personally, Darcia, I've always preferred playmates to enemies. But that may just be my own unique fetish.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Darcia; have you found a lot of readers/friends etc asking what you drew upon for the content of your book, given that some of the content it so dark?


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

I do plenty of dark stuff, Darcia. I just don't know if I have what it takes to kill when my life's not on the line. 

Well, making exceptions for taking down some meat for dinner. Which, admittedly, I haven't done yet. But I know I could without a problem (assuming my aim improves).


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Stephen, I have to agree on that preference for playmates.  

Jenny, when my brother first read E&P, his response was that we must have grown up in different households. He didn't see how I had conjured up such dark content. My friends think I'm just plain twisted. I've always had a need to understand the dark side of human nature. I guess I do that partly through writing about it.

Susan, that's funny that you don't know if you have what it takes to kill, yet you'd have no problem taking down some meat for dinner. Here I am, writing suspense that often comes from dark places, and I'm a peace-loving, hippie vegetarian!


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

After he read my first book, my boyfriend questioned my dark side and my family ask if he sleeps with one eye open. I don't know where my dark thoughts come from either, they just lurk and spew whenever I get in front of my laptop. And I'm a quiet, unassuming person in reality. They do say it's the quiet ones you have to watch.......


----------



## jbkirkpat (Jan 30, 2011)

Ms. Helle, 

I had a terrible childhood - abducted 7 times, orphaned twice. Our house burned when police chased two arsonists out of the abandoned warehouse across the street... our next door neighbor was holed up in his house for 9 hours, suspect in a series of grisly murders on our street.

I still loved your book. Just wanted you to know you are that good...


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Joel, you ARE one of a kind...


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

Jenny, that's funny. My father says the same thing about my husband sleeping with one eye open. Maybe it's good that we keep them wondering.   

Joel, how many of those abductions were by aliens?    Quite honestly, you know that I am honored by your kind words.


----------



## jbkirkpat (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh, just saying something serious in a silly way...
Your books are outstanding. It's a pleasure to know them. AND, I have a third to read!
You've become a habit.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

I seem to have developed a habit with your books, as well, Joel. One of my better habits, I must say.   Breathing Into Stone is awaiting my attention, as soon as I work my way through this demanding 'must read/review' pile. You know I loved Harmony's Passing and Caraliza (who still haunts me) and I can't wait to get into this next one.


----------



## Darcia (Jul 16, 2010)

To celebrate Read an E-Book Week, I've discounted all of my books on Smashwords. Enemies and Playmates is free for the week! You can download any format there, including Kindle.

Book Link: https://www.smashwords.com/books/view/3957
Coupon Code: RE100


----------



## WestofMars (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh, good. I will download it (again) this week so I will be allowed to post my review.


----------

